# $.99 sale



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

got some fresh pork picnics yesterday at foodsaver.
i mean really fresh. you can see the red veins under the skin.

sprinkled liberally with salt and pepper and let sit for a couple of hours.
then, smoke for 12 hours with cherry, hickory, and pecan and this is what you get in the morning.

boner a petit

jack

ps: when i get it pulled, i post the samiches.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice


----------

